# New Forum Sponsor - Free Marinade Giveaway!



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

*CONTEST OVER - THANKS TO ALL WHO ENTERED (11/1/2004) SEE LAST POST FOR WINNERS POSTED*

We've got another new sponsor here at Nodak Outdoors:

Hunter's Choice Marinade

I'm also carrying the marinade in the store:

Marinades










The company producing the marinades is out of Fargo, and I tried it for the first time a few months ago and loved it. I brought a bottle up on our trip to Saskatchewan and used it on some specklebelly's....yum! I have tons of marinades in the house for my game and for jerky, but none of them are versatile enough where it can be used on _everything_.

But I don't want you to just take it from me, I want you to tell me what you think.

I'm going to giveaway 2 dozen. One dozen here for the public, and the other dozen will be given away in the supporting member's forum (member's check it out).

I'll run this contest for a week tops, probably until early next week. So all you have to do is post up for the marinade and I'll choose 12 next week.

Good luck and welcome Hunter's Choice!


----------



## dgyer (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks for joining! I am always ready to try new things. Sign me up!


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Thanks for sponsoring, sounds good.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Thanks for sponsoring, count me in!


----------



## Simple (Oct 6, 2004)

Hunter's Choice, thanks for sponsoring this great site!

I love marinade's and I have a bunch of game to try it on. What would I try first, pheasant, goose, duck or deer?


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

Please throw my name in the hat. Thanks Chris and Hunter's Choice.


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

:welcome:


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the sight, I will have to give it a try !!!


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

Thanks Hunters Choice and Chris.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

Thanks for the chance guys!! :beer:


----------



## WARDEN247 (Sep 7, 2004)

That sounds great. Can't wait to maybe try it out on some mallards!! Thankyou


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Welcome aboard


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Mmmmm.. Marinade! Welcome guys and sign me up!


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

I'm a vegetaian.....Looks like good stuff!!!! How does it taste on toffu?
:lost: Welcome....and sign me up?


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

Welcome and thanks 8)


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Welcome to Nodak Outdoors! I love making goose jerky and am always looking for a new brine/marinade.


----------



## rickygdogg (Nov 6, 2002)

welcome and thanks. count me in, glad to try something new.


----------



## jmmshadow (Oct 31, 2002)

thanks for being a sponsor.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

Thanks for the opportunity Chris and Hunters Choice. I love marinated goose. Count me in.


----------



## goose_killer90 (Jan 16, 2004)

Thanks hunters choice, put me in for one more!


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

Throw my name in the hat...Ill give it a whirl


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

Thanks for the sponsorship! Put my name in! - J.D. :beer:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Welcome!!!


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Chris, I was lucky to get one in the Member's Area so you can take my name out of this drawing.

Dave


----------



## win4win (Sep 8, 2003)

Thanks for the support! Lord knows my cooking can use the help!

:beer:


----------



## zx2dxz (Aug 20, 2004)

New Sponsor! Something FREE!? WOO IM IN!! haha

lata, 2d


----------



## Ima870man (Oct 29, 2003)

Ok, I will sign up for the tasty stuff give away.

Thanks, and Welcome

Ima870man


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Thanks and Welcome to this great site. :beer:


----------



## octnov (Aug 21, 2004)

Thanks for the support to a great site. I need some good stuff for the ducks I got in ND recently. Thanks again.
:lol: :lol: 
Sid


----------



## bubolc (Aug 11, 2003)

Welcome and Thanks for the support!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Welcome! You won't be disappointed!!


----------



## faithsdave (Jan 8, 2004)

Welcome and thank you for the chance to win.


----------



## goosehtr4life (Dec 16, 2002)

Once again, keep up the good work Chris!! This is good stuff..


----------



## Goosehunter04 (Nov 12, 2003)

Welcome :beer:


----------



## BRYAN_REMER (Sep 24, 2003)

Welcome I can't wait to taste the marinade. :beer:


----------



## Extrema Hunter (Oct 1, 2004)

Welcome. Marinade looks great!


----------



## leadshot (Aug 2, 2004)

Welcome Hunters Choice. Chris, I won't believe what you say till I try it myself ( Hint Hint ) lol . Thanks for the chance.


----------



## Live To Hunt (Sep 11, 2004)

I'm always looking for a new marinade. Thanks for sponsoring Hunter's Choice.


----------



## clarkend (Sep 25, 2003)

sign me up.....thanks all!!


----------



## Tony Vandemore (Dec 17, 2003)

Count me in, thanks.


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

count me in! love to impress friends with great tasting marinades


----------



## nebraska bow hunter (Oct 8, 2004)

Sounds great looking forward to trying it out. Thanks


----------



## Billyde4 (Sep 16, 2004)

Great to see new sponsors, Thanks Hunters Choice and sign me up


----------



## spoiler92 (Jul 30, 2003)

Welcome Hunter's Choice Marinade and thank you for your sponsorship.

If I don't win this giveaway I know I will look to buy some.

Spoiler92
Darrin
:beer:


----------



## Pesticidal (May 10, 2004)

Sounds like good stuff. Go ahead and pull my name for winning. Thanks.

:jammin: :toofunny:


----------



## dunkonu (Apr 27, 2004)

Thanks, would love to try some


----------



## duckbuster808 (Apr 27, 2004)

thanks hunter choice and welcome to the site!


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Ditto! Welcome, and thanks for this contest!


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

thanks for the support and welcome. :beer:


----------



## RWHONKER (Dec 22, 2003)

Thanks, count me in!!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Ahhhh something new to stick my meat into!!!! Welcome guys and thanks for the chance!!


----------



## Ryan.Anderson (Oct 12, 2004)

bring it


----------



## mngooser (Mar 27, 2003)

Welcome and thanks guys.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

All over it like a fat boy on a birthday cake! Sign me up please and thanks!


----------



## Canada_Hunter (Mar 21, 2004)

thanks!!! and put me in please :beer:


----------



## khurrum (Jul 28, 2004)

Welcome!  
I'm in :lol:


----------



## headshot_4 (Sep 22, 2004)

thanks dudes


----------



## turkishgold11 (Oct 25, 2004)

That's awesome, hope I win
!! Cupped Wings and Blue Skies !! :thumb:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Here are the 12 winners.

Bob Kellam
duckslayer
870 XPRS
rickygdogg
drjongy
leadshot
Bryan_Remer
cut'em
SFC Rude
njsimonson
dunkonu
warden247

*Could all of you who won, please PM me with your name and shipping address. * I will be able to ship to all addresses I receive by this Wednesday, otherwise I won't be able to ship until next week.

Congrats to all the winners. I'd appreciate your honest feedback in the review section of the store when you get a chance.

Thanks again to Hunter's Choice for the support!


----------

